# sabiki rods



## weekdayfisher (Apr 25, 2009)

Any one use one of these off a pier? Just wonder if they are flexible just like a regular rod?


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

Waste of $$$. Got a finger?


----------



## ORF Pete (Sep 26, 2009)

Don't own one but I've used one. It was not very flexible. Hard to detect a small bite if you don't have it in your hands.


----------



## weekdayfisher (Apr 25, 2009)

ok thanks for the info I think I will prob pass on getting one thanks.


----------



## narfpoit (Jun 16, 2004)

I recently made some out of the bottom 2 sections of the 10' telescopic cane pole at walmart. They are very light and sensitive but not necessarily flexible. I made the tip out of aluminum so I think it should be fine with mono since I am just catching Herring with mine, not a whole lot of pressure even with a sabiki full of bait.


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

narfpoit said:


> I recently made some out of the bottom 2 sections of the 10' telescopic cane pole at walmart. They are very light and sensitive but not necessarily flexible. I made the tip out of aluminum so I think it should be fine with mono since I am just catching Herring with mine, not a whole lot of pressure even with a sabiki full of bait.


 Don't work at fishing. Just fish. Enjoy. You don't need a rod for EACH fish. Hand lineing is cheap. Save $$$$.


----------



## narfpoit (Jun 16, 2004)

rattler said:


> Don't work at fishing. Just fish. Enjoy. You don't need a rod for EACH fish. Hand lineing is cheap. Save $$$$.


My dad taught me that there is a proper tool for every job and I feel the same applies to fishing. I made this for using from a boat it its main purpose is to store the hooks when not in use and prevent tangles. Plus I love making things to use for fishing when I am not able to go out and go fishing so it is fun. Plus the harder I work at fishing the more rewarding and fun it becomes for me. So I made a rod to catch some awesome bait which I put it on the other rod I made and caught some nice stripers it was loads of fun, very memorable, and very rewarding. Buying off the shelf cheap stuff might work out great for you but you really don't need to keep shoving that down everyones throat, we heard you and don't care and will continue to do what we enjoy.


----------



## GreenFord (Apr 11, 2009)

I just bought one of those telescopic crappie rods from Dicks when it was on sale. Cheap and easy to use.


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

narfpoit said:


> My dad taught me that there is a proper tool for every job and I feel the same applies to fishing. I made this for using from a boat it its main purpose is to store the hooks when not in use and prevent tangles. Plus I love making things to use for fishing when I am not able to go out and go fishing so it is fun. Plus the harder I work at fishing the more rewarding and fun it becomes for me. So I made a rod to catch some awesome bait which I put it on the other rod I made and caught some nice stripers it was loads of fun, very memorable, and very rewarding. Buying off the shelf cheap stuff might work out great for you but you really don't need to keep shoving that down everyones throat, we heard you and don't care and will continue to do what we enjoy.


 Adapt the "TOOLS" you have. narfpoit, has become the "spokesperson" for the site? Learn the "tools" you have. You do not need $$$$$$$$$, to learn how to fish. If you want to try, just do it. People learned way before the WWW. I have never "shoved" anything at anyone. Look into it. If it works, do it. If not, try something else. Did I Do Wrong? You pick.


----------



## weekdayfisher (Apr 25, 2009)

Damn why must people come on here and bash others. I was just asking a question. I was looking at these rods only for catching bait off the pier because if I use a regular rod I seem to either get it all messed up or throw it away after I am done that day. I was just thinking if I had a rod to keep the sabiki in then I wouldnt go through as many.


----------



## chris storrs (Aug 25, 2005)

had one..got it as a gift....lost it off the side of the pier long ago...cownose ray tangled in the rig and into the drink it went...as a tool simply used for making bait it did great, and rigs never got tangled...drop it down fill ur bucket with bait and crank the rig inside till ya need it again...better than dealing with tangled sabikis...if u sabiki alot..definately worth it, long as your pier doesnt have a rod limit...put a cheap reel on it and dont worry bout it...i had a 30$ low profile shimano bass reel on mine...it was stiff, but when im tryna get bait im not worried about having fun, i need alot, and fast and it was the rod for just that...


----------



## chris storrs (Aug 25, 2005)

and as far as not going thru as many, its great...god knows how many ive thrown away before and since owning that rod, or hanging em off the edge of the pier in hopes that its there the next day, usually not


----------



## weekdayfisher (Apr 25, 2009)

Thanks for your help Chris yea I use a sabiki a lot to catch my bait while king fishing. Catch a lot of shad.


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

weekdayfisher said:


> Thanks for your help Chris yea I use a sabiki a lot to catch my bait while king fishing. Catch a lot of shad.


 DO YOU have a sabiki rod? I was on a local pier near the end. They were cobia fishing. It was dead. I went to my box and looked for a sabiki, had to borrow one from my friend. I started catching fresh bait. I could have sold it to these guys. I gave it to them. 3 of them told me "you can't use a sabiki on a pier", 1 said, "wheres your sabiki rod". Everyone took the bait and blew me off soon after. Bothers me not. I was fishing.


----------



## John81 (Apr 24, 2007)

The amount I have saved from my sabiki rods has paid for it self already by not replacing a sabiki after every trip. I put a cheap abu 6000 on it and works great.


----------



## weekdayfisher (Apr 25, 2009)

No rattler I dont have one but I am sure I will have one by spring to use. What type of price is a good price for them?


----------



## John81 (Apr 24, 2007)

weekdayfisher said:


> No rattler I dont have one but I am sure I will have one by spring to use. What type of price is a good price for them?


Around 50-60 is what I've been seeing them for


----------



## weekdayfisher (Apr 25, 2009)

I have been watching some on ebay going for mi 20's with about 12 shipping


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

Look at "noodle rods" also. Different tool that will doo the job AND throw 1/8 oz-5/8 when needed.


----------



## narfpoit (Jun 16, 2004)

The purpose of the sabiki rod is to safely store the sabiki between uses so a "noodle rod" wont help very much there. But I have seen some guys drill a hole in the side of some 1/2" pvc pipe and clamp a reel to it, crude but effective.


----------



## jlentz (Sep 11, 2005)

Sabiki rods are an awesome tool for catching bait. As others mentioned the benefit of not throwing away the sabiki rigs at the end of each day is a money saver. The biggest benefit to me is no more of those small hooks stuck in my clothing, tackle bag, T-top, boat lines and especially myself. also when the bait shows up you are ready to drop or cast to it immediately. Other rods will work at catching bait but the Sabiki is a great tool if you like easy and quick live or fresh bait.

John


----------



## bluefish1928 (Jun 9, 2007)

rattler said:


> Waste of $$$. Got a finger?


yep i dont see the need

imo a good rod for sabiking would be a 6 foot 6 extra fast action rod rated for no more than 12 pound test line

extra fast action helps feel baitfish nibbles on the drop


----------



## thebigman (Jun 4, 2008)

Home made one here - http://www.plasticnavy.com/make-a-sabiki-rod.htm

Or you could just wrap the sabiki rig round a foam winder which works for me.


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

"Look at "noodle rods" also. Different tool that will do the job AND throw 1/8 oz-5/8 when needed"

I am in agreement with the Snake man here.....

I have a 10' 6" St. Croix Steelhead Noodle rod that will cast a Mirrolure well beyond a typical Trout rod set up............ a one pound bluefish feels like a monster on this rod........rod is very light, will smoke the Sabiki rod for the lighter stuff...off a pier you underhand it....only drawback is the tip is so light you have to take care to protect it. I keep it in a rod tube, when not in use.

Sabiki Rod is great for storing Sabiki's, but so are Ziplock bags, it does not take much time to untangle them for the next time. 

Before Sabiki's came into regular acceptance, we just used Gold Aberdeen Hooks

I still use 6 hook Gold Aberdeen hook rigs for bait either jigged for Grass Shad or baited for Spot, Blues, Sea Mullet.


----------



## RoryGoggin (Jan 6, 2005)

Buy a "pool noodle" and cut into sections. Wrap used sabiki around the section and put in a plastic bag (the ones newspapers come in work great) no snags, no mess...and no extra rod on a pier. OH, and a LOT cheaper than a special rod. You can also adapt other items to store sabiki or other rigs when not in use. 

:fishing:


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

RoryGoggin said:


> Buy a "pool noodle" and cut into sections. Wrap used sabiki around the section and put in a plastic bag (the ones newspapers come in work great) no snags, no mess...and no extra rod on a pier. OH, and a LOT cheaper than a special rod. You can also adapt other items to store sabiki or other rigs when not in use.
> 
> :fishing:


 Noodle used in a swimming pool? That would work. I'm all into saving. Ice fishing rods would also work for sabikis.


----------



## chris storrs (Aug 25, 2005)

Garboman said:


> I still use 6 hook Gold Aberdeen hook rigs for bait either jigged for Grass Shad or baited for Spot, Blues, Sea Mullet.



funny how somedays i cant catch a blue on a gotcha hard as i try. but tie up some gold hooks on 20 pound minnows and start bailin the candybars from under the pier


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

they work great. reel the rig in it, dont worry about tangles etc when its chillin on the rail.

sometimes bait is hard to get, and when someone hooks up with some shad, its best to drop right down on where they pulled out hopin the school is there still. 

i bought one of the interline sabiki rods for my boat, best $ ever spent. no more bumpin into a rod and gettin the little bastard hook in ur sweatshrt etc. and when ur ridin to the next spot, the wind doesnt fowl up ur rig into ur guides etc. i like em.

and when you break off or for some reason need to thread the rod again, keep a piece of thin wire with a loop on one end in ur bag. works easy to thread the rod.


as far as learning the tools you have, its just something that makes life easier, so why not.


i COULD ride a bike everywhere i go, but i like my truck. :beer: (though id prlly be a tad thinner if i rode the bike  )



steelhead rods are still my favorite surf mirro rods. hard to beat. stores near us carry a ton of the st.croix and fenwick steelhead rods, confuses the Sh!T out of the tourists


----------

